# You opinion...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

*Your opinion...*

Long time ago I bought few plant from a famous on-line aquatic plant supplier. They came to me labeled as _C. griffithii_, I am not totally sure about its ID, so I would be glad to hear your opinion guys.

A whole view of the plant.









Detail of the markings on the leaf surface.

















Never flowered for me.

I have growing a well-ID plant as _C. griffithii_, but It´s still a little plant for comparisson.

I have seen a similar color pattern in a strain of cordata from Thai.

What do you think?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you know the rough locale? very griffithii to me.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's a picture of my 'C. griffithi'. Not from a known location - still waiting for a flower to ID it. Looks similar to yours.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think it's a pine tree.

But I've been wrong before.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This plant looks the same submersed as it does emersed. relatively fast grower in submersed condition.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have this plant too however i don't have a pic of it to share mine looks identical in leaf structure and pattern to your pic Xema However your plant looks very light yellowish green and my plant has more of a dark green/bronze tint to the entire plant. My guess it becuase of the substrate probably. what do you plant yours in?


----------

